# Anybody have their winch switch go bad?



## BlueRam2500

Plowing 6" or so today and the winch had an intermittent problem. It would raise no problem, than not respond to go back out to lower the blade. After a few seconds, the winch would work perfectly. Anyone agree that its a faulty switch? Or where else could I look? Quad is a 2007 Foreman 500.


----------



## hghgrad

Could be a bad contactor or switch. 


My last winch had intermittent problems raising the plow. Pulled the switch apart and it was burned. I ended up buying a new winch because it would have run me $60 to put a new switch and contactor in, and it was only $95 for one of the 3000lb badlands winches from harbor freight. 


I'm happier with the badlands winch than the champion that I had. It's a better winch, faster and much more powerful by far.


----------



## hghgrad

You can take a bolt meter and test the switch and the contactor. If its not getting power one way, one if those is likely the culprit.


----------



## sm04257

if it has a solenoid that can be a problem or a switch, i had to replace both on mine but its been going since 99


----------



## Reb

I have the same thing happening with a Warn 2500 lb. winch. It happens intermittently so it is tough to figure out if it is the switch or the contactor.


----------



## jmbones

I had the same problem last year, charge your battery or get a new one. Mine started doing it and I found when I rev'd the motor, it would work again. Have since put it on a battery tender 24x7 when I am done plowing. No issues since.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Thanks for the replies. I plowed last night and it was intermittent but still worked and got the job done. My battery is new last year so I don't think it is that. Leaning towards a switch or solenoid. Going to look at it this weekend and hopefully get it fixed soon.


----------



## jmbones

I had a new battery as well... give it a shot, the winch runs the battery down fairly quick when plowing a lot.


----------



## BlueRam2500

I will man thanks. Going to check out all my connections tomorrow and see where that leads.


----------



## rtreads

I am having the same issue as jmbones... where the winch works fine then a couple hours into working the storm, the winch is slower, or inoperable and all you hear is the rapid clicking of the solenoid. If it gets this bad, we have a hand lever back up we use until the battery is charged up enough to run the winch again. Also I would like to note that I have the 220CCA sealed version as a battery, not the cheap "wet" acid filled one.

Even with the NEW <30 days old battery I am still having this issue. I dont know what to do about it though. I have to store my quads in a metal shipping container on site where there is no power to keep the batteries on a tender.


----------



## BlueRam2500

I'm positive it is the switch. Plowing Friday and the winch was moving no problem, than was having the not going out issue. Moving the wire that goes into the switch into a specific position and the winch worked great. So I'll have to order the $15 switch from Viper.


----------



## hghgrad

Tsc had them in stock around here. They likely all use the same type of switch if you need one now.


----------



## jmbones

Did you fix your problem? I had to plow last night and use my auxiliary plow lights. The winch started to not go up unless I put the it in neutral and revved the engine. I also have a Warn Power Pivot which draws alot of power. I seem to remember the last time this happend, it was at night when I was using the aux plow lights, I still attribute it to low battery from all the accessories.


----------



## BlueRam2500

I didn't fix it as it wasn't too bad, but I went out today to plow 10" and it was awful. Everytime it was time to winch out, I had to move the cord, finagle the switch housing, you know...but it worked. There is a tear in the wiring loom coming out of the switch so I'm sure moisture or mud got in there. I'm going to order a new switch now and install it as soon as it's not 7* here.


----------



## Antlerart06

On my 2001 Sportsman the Switch was a twist type and It went bad last year I put rocker one on So 
First switch lasted 12 yrs I hope the 2nd switch last as long


----------



## BlueRam2500

Just ordered my new switch, cost me $15. Hope it comes soon as they are calling for another storm over the weekend.


----------



## BlueRam2500

FIXED! Bad switch, all ready for tomorrow's 2-4" event.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Mine was intermittent as well, warn mini rocker switch. I was going to replace it but mine has the remote receptacle and runs $110. I pulled it apart and bent the rocker with the contacts on it so it would contact the fixed contacts sooner. Just be careful not to over bent it. I put mine on a flat steel ruler and before I bent it both the contacts and the center rocker rested on the ruler. After I bent both ends a little I put it back on the steel ruler. With both contacts resting on the ruler I had about a 1/32" gap under the rocker. It works like a champ now, as good as new. Switch engages at about half travel if you will. When mine was acting up I would go full travel on the rocker and it was intermittent at best. Easy fix, just take your time and remember how things go. The plastic piece attached to the rocker switch with the spring loaded tip only goes in the switch body one way. The metal rocker I referred to just floats in the bottom/back of the switch. Once you get it apart this will all make sense.


----------



## jturkey69

We had an issue the last two days.. turns out...sidewalk crew was standing and in doing so, twisted the winch/starter control up to better assist them with line of sight...ease of use. In so doing...they pinched and ripped wires out of winch switch.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

BOWCHIEF;1760196 said:


> Mine was intermittent as well, warn mini rocker switch. I was going to replace it but mine has the remote receptacle and runs $110. I pulled it apart and bent the rocker with the contacts on it so it would contact the fixed contacts sooner. Just be careful not to over bent it. I put mine on a flat steel ruler and before I bent it both the contacts and the center rocker rested on the ruler. After I bent both ends a little I put it back on the steel ruler. With both contacts resting on the ruler I had about a 1/32" gap under the rocker. It works like a champ now, as good as new. Switch engages at about half travel if you will. When mine was acting up I would go full travel on the rocker and it was intermittent at best. Easy fix, just take your time and remember how things go. The plastic piece attached to the rocker switch with the spring loaded tip only goes in the switch body one way. The metal rocker I referred to just floats in the bottom/back of the switch. Once you get it apart this will all make sense.


My repair didn't last. Internals must be worn to much so I'll be replacing my switch soon.


----------

